# The science of soundtracks with Max Richter, Hans Zimmer, Hildur Guðnadóttir and Angélica Negrón



## Daniel Go (Aug 19, 2020)

A new episode of Music Life (BBC) about how this four composers started in the music business, the creative process, how to convey emotion through music and the difficulty of creating something simple.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/w3csz6t6


----------

